# Komplete Kontrol S88 announced



## eidrahmusic (Oct 12, 2015)

So Native Instruments have finally released an 88 key version of their Komplete Kontroller! Think when the smaller ones were announced, quite a few folk here voiced their interest in the 88 key version (myself included however I ended up going for the Keylab 88) so thought I would post this for anyone still interested!

http://www.native-instruments.com/e...eyboards/komplete-kontrol-s-series/whats-new/


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 12, 2015)

To all Komplete S users out there: What does this new "Native Kontrol Standard" (NKS) mean? They listed developers of real plugins (like Uhe and Arturia), but also lots of library developers (like Spitfire). How will the parameters (like Expression, Vibrato, microphone mixer, etc be recorded in your sequencer? As automation or as midi data?
IMO it would be brilliant, if somebody could unite most of the developers and plugin programmers to one control format and finally make some things happen. But this looks like a half baked solution again ... what, if I use Vienna Ensemble? Can the Komplete Kontrol keyboard talk to the plugin in Cubase via Vienna Ensemble? Even, if I could host all Samples inside Cubase: What would be the advantage for an orchestral library? Seeing lights, were my keyswitches are? Maybe Green for legato and yellow for shorts? Well, that sounds ok to me! But I would rather like to have a device, where I can actually see the names of all articulations! 
I see some hope for those dynamically labeled rotary encoders, though! If they manage to allow hosting on slave machines (NI Plugin Host maybe?), this could get really great for actually controlling your plugins without having to open them on the host, including automation. If only Cubase would integrate automation in the key editor ...


----------



## fnicknich (Oct 13, 2015)

Funny. A couple of days ago I was imagining a keyboard which would light the keys themselves accordingly to the instrument I had loaded, showing me where the keyswitches were and all the available keys on that instrument. My prayers were answered really fast! LOL. Now, FriFlo's idea of the actual name of the keyswitches appearing on a device is interesting. Maybe these lights on the top of the keys could evolve to a sort of a light mapped projector which would throw light over the keys with the name of each articulation you had loaded. It would probably require some more coding in order to program each instrument to send a light mapping information with it, but it would be definitely interesting.

Do you guys have any idea if these lights will require some more coding for Kontakt library developers? Have NI said anything about it? I think it is probably an internal feature coded by NI themselves and it'll be automatically connected to the colours of the keys you choose in the instrument's KSP code, but I was just wondering if that's really the case.


----------



## bryla (Oct 13, 2015)

I could imagine that if you program a Kontakt Instrument then Kontakt will automatically send the information to the keyboard.


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 14, 2015)

bryla said:


> I could imagine that if you program a Kontakt Instrument then Kontakt will automatically send the information to the keyboard.


Yes, but only if it is loaded in the Komplet Kontrol plugin within your DAW (not in VEpro), I would imagine ...


----------

